# Perfecting Starbursts - Looking for Advice



## smackitsakic (Jan 2, 2011)

This is a photo I found on a friends facebook page. Not saying this is a perfect capture of a starburst with a foreground subject, but it's an example for me to provide to you:

(EDIT: I removed the photo due to it being property of another photographer)

How do you achieve a result like this? I've tried, a few times, to get such a starburst, and seem to fail every time. I understand that a small aperture (f22, for instance) is the key to getting a good starburst. I've had no problems getting starbursts with this aperture on simple subjects like a streetlight against a night sky.

In this portrait example, however, I run into problems. Any time I try to do a starburst like this I get an extreme overexposure and a pitiful, if even existant, starburst.

To get results like the picture above do you need to use fill-flash to ensure that the foreground subject (people, in this photo) are properly exposed? Or is it a simple matter of using a small aperture, metering off the foreground subject, locking the exposure, recomposing, and firing away?

I'd really like to learn how to nail down this effect as I think it can add soul to the correct images.

Your advice is appreciated!:thumbup:


----------



## Destin (Jan 2, 2011)

Honestly, I would think using an off camera flash would be the simplest way to create a starbust. The sun is simply too bright and unpredictable. That being said, yes fill flash is almost certainly needed to properly expose your subject. Your shooting against a strong backlight and trying to get both it, and the subject properly exposed. 

Check out this article from strobist:
Strobist: On Assignment: Frickin' Lasers

I would think that an off camera flash unit like that setup, would be the best way to get consistent results.


----------



## Buckster (Jan 2, 2011)

Tight aperture can do it, as you mentioned, but it doesn't look like the example.
Starburst filters can do it, but don't look like the example either.

The example looks photohopped to me, which of course is a third way to do it.

By the way, we're not allowed to post other people's photos here.


----------



## smackitsakic (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks.

I removed the image as I did not know that rule.  Appreciate you mentioning it.

How do you achieve that result in photoshop?  And what is a starburst filter?

Destin, I will have to play around more with fill flash for capturing starbursts.  The example you provided is stellar, though I don't have anything near that for equipment and thus, it's meaningless to me (though i'm sure other users will appreciate it).  Thanks!


----------



## Buckster (Jan 2, 2011)

smackitsakic said:


> How do you achieve that result in photoshop?


Like most things Photoshop, there are probably dozens of ways to achieve the effect. The way I learned was to make a new layer, add noise, radial blur it, then use that as a base to make a mask for use with a brighten/contrast layer filter (or several other types of layer filters that could be used).



smackitsakic said:


> And what is a starburst filter?


It's a filter that goes in front of the lens and has tiny lines scratched into it. These cause the starburst effect. Cokin had several (different numbers of star points) that were popular, and I'm sure other manufacturers produce them as well.

Google can give you more specific help with both questions:

starburst filter - Google Search=


----------



## KmH (Jan 2, 2011)

smackitsakic said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I removed the image as I did not know that rule. Appreciate you mentioning it.


Good for you!

It's about much more than a TPF rule (which by the way are found here: The Photo Forum - Photography Discussion Forum - FAQ.)

It's about copyright (US Federal law) and the ownership of intellectual property. www.copyright.gov

If it's not yours - *you can link to it*.

You can only copy it with the expressed written permission of the copyright owner. If someone does copy intellectual property without permission, they are commiting a theft which is little different than stealing someones wallet, book, car, camera or anything else.


----------



## Ken Rockwell Fan (Jan 2, 2011)

If you don't have Photoshop then pickup a Cross Screen filter. They come in either 4, 6 or 8 point star versions.


----------



## smackitsakic (Jan 2, 2011)

Ken Rockwell Fan said:


> If you don't have Photoshop then pickup a Cross Screen filter. They come in either 4, 6 or 8 point star versions.


 
I have photoshop CS5, so perhaps I just need to add them in once i'm at the processing point, though i'd really like to get a starburst effect in camera to yield a more natural result.

Is the key to a good starburst (from the sun) to out in early day or late day before sunset/after sunrise when the suns light isn't as powerful as midday afternoon?

Go forward plan (let me know how to improve this plan):

- wait till after winter, so that I don't freeze myself
- head out in the early morning hours on a sunny day
- find an apporpriate foreground subject other than a human (for practice purposes) and hide the sun behnd this subject
- meter off of the foreground subject in aperture priority mode at f22, ISO 100, shutter speed determined by camera
- use the flash to fill the foregroud subject and fire away

Anything to add to this to help me achieve this elusive starburst effect?


----------



## Edsport (Jan 2, 2011)

I have stars for photoshop but not sure if this is what you're looking for. Post a link to the photo that you're talking about and i'll see if i have what you're looking for. It's ok to post a link to it...


----------



## triarthrus (Mar 14, 2011)

Although I'm sure you've already achieved the starburst I can offer some advice.  Sunrise and sunset are best for getting the really brilliant sunbursts due to the long light, but they can also be easily made during the day.  In my experience my most successful attempts at capturing starbursts (when they add to the composition of the shot) is when there is an object near or partially blocking the sun.  But good starbursts can be had just about in any setting.  The more light restrictions you put on your camera the more intense the starburst will be.  

I would keep the camera in manual mode and begin around F9 with a shutter speed somewhere around 1/250.  Let the camera manage the iso's and white balance at first but pay attention to what range it is tending to use.  You can make your adjustments based on that later (most dslr's are actually fairly competent at managing iso's unless you're doing portraitures, change your white balance to suit the creativeness).  You'll notice that more you close down your aperture the more intense the burst can get, especially early morning and sunset. Also play around with the white balance.  Set it around 4000K (or use fluorescent setting if your camera has one) if it's around sunset or sunrise.  this will cancel out the green light and really make things pop. 

Combining say an f22 with a 1/2000 shutter speed and a 4000K white balance at 3200 iso and the sun will almost appear on fire with incredible radiating bursts against a black background. That's the extreme end.  Play with the settings in between to get the desired results.  The fluorescent setting will bring out the purples and reds.  Play with the WB as well and you will be surprised at the way it changes the mood of the shot.  Lastly practice makes perfect.  Try it on 3 or 4 sunsets.  Run the camera through it's paces and you will find a lot of what you learn will translate broadly to other settings.


----------



## Edsport (Mar 15, 2011)

Starbursts for photoshop. Download them here. Download starlights.zip from Sendspace.com - send big files the easy way


----------

